# Pest control in the GARAGE



## Bugzilla (Aug 2, 2008)

Sure. Screens are helpful in keeping out most flying insects. Here are a few other helpful tips to avoid the needle-nosed little devils. Mosquitoes lay their eggs in stagnant water. Eliminate all standing water around the exterior of your house if possible. Drain any pots or cans, bird baths, or any other receptacle that is holding water. Also, keep your gutters clean. Throw mosquito dunks(larvacide) into water that cannot be eliminated i.e., ponds.


----------



## sideways (Jun 23, 2009)

What's the best way to keep insects from using baseboards as an entrance and exit spot in the garage?

We are thinking about caulking where the baseboards and floor meet. What is the best caulk or sealant for this?


----------

